# Duda contador 74ls190



## west140 (Dic 19, 2007)

que tal estoy haciendo un reloj digital con este contador ya me cuenta los segundos pero mi duda es en el segundo display de derecha a izquierda quiero que me cuente hasta el 6, como lo puedo configurar porque me cuenta del 0 al 9


----------



## clocko (Dic 19, 2007)

pues para que haga eso tienes que meter los datos necesarios en las entradas de reset en el momento que quieres que cambie, esto lo haces con logica combinacional  checa este enlace en el que encuentras la tabla de funciones del 74ls90 y un circuito ya realizado que cuenta de 00 a 59
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/


----------



## west140 (Dic 20, 2007)

y para adelantarlo como seria? quiero adelantar el segundero ya me da del 0 al 6 pero ahora lo quiero adelantar que l de un pulso y si esta en el 2 le de 2 pulsos y me de 4, como seria?

bueno mas bien dicho del 0 al 5, es que estoy haciendo pruebas, para ya irme con lo del minutero


----------



## Erick Ordóñez Sánchez (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola hace poco he entrado al foro y bueno estoy haciendo un contador del 0 al 999 utilizando el CI 74190 y bueno sé como hacerlo pero quiero ir mas alla y saber qué función tiene cada una de las salidas de dicho CI he buscado y encontrado manuales de empresas que los frabican pero todos  están en inglés asi que no me vendria mal una ayuda, una pequeña descripción de cada una de ellas si no es mucho pedir. Agradecido de antemano


----------



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

como para contar hasta seis tienes que contar hasta siete y el siete es 0111 en bcd es un problema y tenes que poner una compuerta logica aparte.
estos contadores necesitan el pulso de clock(reloj) y el clk b esta conectado siempre a una de las salidas bcd del contador y para configurar la puesta a cero se necesita conectar r01 y r02 a las salidas bcd pero ahi esta el tema 6 contar hasta 7 en bcd 0111 necesitariamos un r03 pero como no lo tiene hay que agregar una compuerta nand si no me equivoco (mejor buscala). a mi forma de verlo la mejor solucion es la de "clocko"  y para adelantarlo no se me ocurre mojor cosa que otro circuito de clock por ejemplo con un 555 osea dos circuitos de clock uno a una frecuencia y el otro a una mas rapida y conectas una perilla que en ves de darte el clock lento e normal le de uno al doble de su velocidad 
si quieres te paso un circuito con su correspondiente explicacion
salu2


----------



## pepechip (Mar 27, 2008)

hola
he escaneado en español el funcionamiento de este integrado, espero que se valla bien.

saludos.


----------



## Erick Ordóñez Sánchez (Mar 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias pepechip no sabes cuanto tiempo busque esa información en castellano pero no la halle muchas gracias en cuanto lo revise y tengo alguna duda te la hare llegar ya que yo recien ingreso al mundo de la electronica digital


----------



## Erick Ordóñez Sánchez (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola, ahora que ya se como trabaja el 74LS190, mi inquietud va mas alla y quisiera saber si es que puedo realizar la misma funcion contar de 0 a 999 en forma ascendente y descendente, pero con el 74LS90 gracias por el tiempo prestado


----------



## mauro123 (Sep 12, 2008)

Les dejo el circuito de un contador acendente y decendente del 0 al 999 con la 74ls190


----------



## lorocator (Dic 6, 2008)

hey mauro gracias por el circuito! me sirvio un monton! esta perfecto como pusiste en la imagen.
gracias te debo la vida


----------



## LOVED (Nov 9, 2009)

hola....  estoy haciendo un reloj con el 74ls190 y no he podido diseñarlo!!!!!  si tienen el diagrama se los agradesco con el alma.... grax 

..J. amado..


----------



## ednijose (Mar 18, 2010)

Una pregunta! el 74LS190 es un contador que llega al 9 solamente??


----------



## aris23 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey!
Lideres,
Estoy trabajando en un proyecto de automatización, el cual consiste en hacer que todas las luces de una planta de producción se enciendan y apaguen de manera automatica en horarios específicos, tales como los recesos y en la noche.
Si balguien ya tiene experiencia en este  tipo de proyecto agradecería mucho cualquier ayuda. Inicialmente estoy en la etapa de diseño de reloj y contadores.

Gracias!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 19, 2010)

ednijose dijo:


> Una pregunta! el 74LS190 es un contador que llega al 9 solamente??


 


Hola ednijose

sí, efectivamente ese contador solo "Cuenta" del 0 al 9; tambien es programable y puede contar del 9 al 0.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola aris23

Aunque ya hay en el mercado esos programadores para encender o apagar luces, cuando termines tu reloj y contadores deberás diseñar también un programador para que enciendan o apaguen las luces.
La hora programada debe ser comparada con la del programador y si es igual que encienda, otro programador para decirle, al sistema, a qué hora apagar. 
Tal vez debes tener en consideración, también, qué días de la semana debe efectuar ese trabajo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ARTUR077 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola 
Yo hice un reloj pero con flip flop jk (7473) en cascada que vendria a ser un 74ls190 o algo muy parecido, te dejo los diagramas por separado de un contador 0-12, 0-24 y 0-59 segun el formato de hora que vayas a usar. Y tambien te pongo  el conjunto de ellos conectados como reloj. Estan en .ckt que es el simulador circuit maker ahi los puedes ver y simular. De ahi puedes ver la logica para reseteo segun la que necesites. Si no tienes el Circuit Maker esta en internet es facil descargarlo solo googlealo. El truco es que si quieres resetear en 59 conectas a la logica de compuertas que va al reset el numero 60 para que alcances a ver el 59 y al 60 resetee y no lo muestre   y asi segun en donde quieras el reseteo. Espero haberme explicado y espero te sirva esta informacion.  
Saludos


----------



## aris23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos.
Esta información me ha servido de mucho.


----------



## nogui (Nov 10, 2010)

ednijose dijo:


> Una pregunta! el 74LS190 es un contador que llega al 9 solamente??



es un contador de decadas la idea es ke cuenta de 0 a 9 cuando le pasa el reloj desde el circuito pin RCO a la entrada del reloj del segundo 74190 disminuye la frecuencia eso kiere decir ke si lo pones en cascada por ejemplo 2 con una frecuencia de 1Hz te va a contar hasta 99 de 0 a 99 y asi sucesivamente


----------



## jddiaz (Nov 14, 2010)

alguien me puede ayudar...
lo que necesito es lo siguiente:
estoy haciendo un reloj con el 74ls190
ya tengo montado segundos y minutos...
lo malo son las horas necesito que sean modo am pm
es decir que cuenten de 1 a 12 
y otro modo de 00 a 23 como hora militar ...
de antemano gracias a todo aquel q me pueda colaborar


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola jddiaz

En este enlace hay un diseño de un reloj que cumple con los requerimientos que estás solicitando.

En el mensaje #49https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/392720/ 
Tendrías que cambiar los 74LS193 que trae por los 74LS190 que Tú requieres.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Hector Daniel (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola jddiaz


 La solucion que veo es hacer una logica con compuertas (nand,and,or,etc...), la cual te permitira seleccionar el tipo de hora (militar o normal) mediante u boton o lo que quieras. Haces una tabla de la verdad con una entrada y las salidas que lleve para que cuando se tenga '1' a la entrada a la salida tengas el codigo que permita reiniciar tu contador a 0, lo mismo haces para cuando este un '0' a la entrada. Es un poco compicado pero seguro te resultara.


Saludos


----------



## jose davi (Mar 1, 2011)

hola quien m puede enviar las funciones del 74190


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 2, 2011)

Hols jose davi

Esos datos los puedes encontrar en las hojas de datos del componente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jose davi (Mar 2, 2011)

gracias mr carlos pero necesito ser mas especifico porque es para una exposicion


----------



## RCRIOLLO (May 5, 2011)

de.RCRIOLLO
para ARTURRO77
estoy utilizando el programa circuit market pero no puedo leer los archivos adjuntos del reloj digital con el 7473 con cual programa puedo leerlos  ¿cuales son los pasos para abril el archivo. 
por la ayuda anticipo mis agradecimietos
nota espero respuesta

ATT.Rodrigo


----------



## MrCarlos (May 5, 2011)

Hola RCRIOLLO

La única participación de ARTURO77 en este tema fue el 19/Mar/2010 Hace poco más de un año. No creo que responda.

El archivo que adjuntó ARTURO77 está comprimido con el Programa WINZIP.exe. O algún otro similar. 
Este archivo contiene 4 Archivos que se pueden abrir con CircuitMaker 2000.

Debes tener en tu PC el WINZIP U otro llamado, creo, WINRAR para descomprimirlo.
Y Por Supuesto el CircuitMaker 2000.

Puedes hacer una de 2 cosas: 
1) Primero bajarlo a tu PC en alguna carpeta(Fólder) y posteriormente Descomprimirlo.
2) Puedes abrirlo con el WINZIP o WINRAR, al abrirlo aparecen los nombres de los 4 archivos que trae dentro el .RAR. Si le das 2 Click’s, sobre el nombre de alguno de ellos, te pregunta si lo quieres Descompactar o abrir. Si decides por descompactar te pregunta Dónde lo va a descompactar(carpeta o Fólder). Si decides abrirlo debes tener asignado el CircuitMaker para que abra los archivos tipo .CKT.

Las imágenes que adjunto son los diagramas de los circuitos que vienen en el .RAR de ARTURO77.
Espero te sirvan.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Raziel88 (Ago 15, 2012)

Muy buenas antes que nada deseo decir que he buscado tanto en este foro como en google una posible respuesta a mi pregunta,soy nuevo aqui, me disculpo si pase por alto la respuesta en este foro, planteo mi problema para que tengan un mayor angulo del mismo, me piden realizar un reloj tanto con 7490 como con 74190 que el mismo empiece en 12 y salte a 01, 02 ...... esto lo realice con una serie de compuertas con la tabla de la verdad de las salidas que quiero mi problema es cuando deseo resetear los 74190 es decir cuando llegue a 11 haga un reset y muestre doce de nuevo ocurre que no lo hace, mi lógica me dice que cuando uno de los contadores sea 1 y el otro 1 entonces envíe un pulso a ambos contadores a la carga, de todas formas incluiré mi trabajo para que se vea mejor, esta echo en proteus agradecería enormemente que me explicara dentro del circuito como resetearlo. Muchas gracias de antemano. Acotación estudio ingeniería de telecomunicaciones se poco acerca de electrónica digital así que si esta en sus posibilidades explicar de manera coloquial se lo agradecía mucho.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2012)

Amigo, puedes empezar a buscar por aqui: https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFPnrQKjWSQm4F8msk6HMVwjsuARg


----------



## Raziel88 (Ago 15, 2012)

Gracias ya había buscado en ese tema como he dicho mi problema es mas especifico no me realiza el reset como yo deseo a pesar de que implemente la lógica ya mencionada, gracias de todas formas por tu respuesta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2012)

Bueno, sube el esquema en formato imagen, pues no todos tenemos la misma version de soft.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola Raziel88

Parece que hiciste el diseño para que fuera muy difícil el entenderlo.
Tomaría mucho tiempo el comprender ese circuito pues está muy enmarañado.
No se trata de que se vea bonito sino de que sea comprensible a la primera mirada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Ago 15, 2012)

Buenas noches  Raziel88

Creo que lo pides es básicamente esto (Fichero adjunto realizado en proteus)

Econtador de 12 horas, está realizado con el 74LS192 ya que posee Preset.
Cuando el contador llega a "13" se carga en los contadores  "01", esto se realiza muy rápidamente y únicamente se ve la transición "12"... "01"
Este conteo no se puede realizar de forma simple con el 74LS90 ya que no posee la facultad de cargar un valor en los contadores.
La parte de conteo de Minutos y Segundos la tienes muy enmarañada y es dificil seguirla, pero se puede realizar de forma mucho más simple.

Te dejo también un Reloj de 24 Horas completo con ajuste, este está diseñado con los 74LS90 y 74LS92 ya que son muy adecuados para esta aplicación.

Analiza como se realiza la cuenta de 59 Minutos y 59 Segundos, verás que es muy simple.

Sal U2


----------



## Raziel88 (Ago 15, 2012)

HAHA gracias por las respuestas chicos de verdad no me esperaba tanta gente interesada en responder Miguelus y Mr Carlos hare el circuito de nuevo especificando cada detalle que ponga lo pondré tanto en formato del soft como en jpg gracias a todos por el interés migueleus los minutos y segundos están perfectos en mi circuito mi duda era con respecto a los 74190 veo que me aclaras que no se puede realizar con el 74190 o eso es lo que entiendo quizás tengas razón el problema fue que eso fue una pregunta de un examen y pienso que mi profesora desconoce ciertas cosas de la materia lo cual me toco por mi cuenta investigar y quizás algunas cosas las tenga erradas, esta noche me pondre a realizar el circuito especificando cada una de las partes que implemento para su mayor comprencion... aunque creo que con lo que migue me dijo soluciona mi problema. Mi pregunta seria se podria hacer entonces la parte de las horas con un 7490 insisto en estos dispositivos ya que son los que me enseñaron a usar un 7490 con unas compuertas arregladas para cuando el sea 0000 muestre 1100... y asi sucesiamente. Gracias a todos por cada una de sus acotaciones.



Migue gracias por los circuitos acabo de verlos pero esos 74ls192 esta mas allá de mi conocimiento lo único que se manejar hasta el momento son los 7490 y 74190 ni siquiera comprendo aquello que parece un transistor gracias por tu acotación seguro servirá a otros que vean este post, esta noche veré si culmino el circuito y lo posteare de nuevo. Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 16, 2012)

Buenos días Raziel88

El 74LS190 y el 74LS192 son muy similares.
Te dejo el diseño del contador de 12 Horas pero con el 74LS190, verás que es muy parecido al anterior.

En el post anterior, y refiriéndome al 74LS90, te  comentaba que realizar un contador que cuente hasta "12" y a continuación poner poner el contador a "01" no es tan sencillo como con los contadores 74LS190 y 74LS192 ya que el 74LS90 no dispone de la facultad de cargar el número que deseemos.
Para poner el contador a "01" tendríamos que detectar, primero, que hemos llegado a "13", en ese instante resetear los contadores para ponerlos a "00", acto seguido tendríamos que generar un pulso de reloj para que contara un paso, de esta forma lo pondríamos a "01".
Esto, en principio no presenta una gran dificultad pero es más simple utilizar cualquier contador en el que se pueda cargar un número. 

Sal U2


----------



## alicia5324 (Ago 17, 2012)

Miguelus, en tu diseño 24h  los condensadores C8-C17 pone 10x10nF, pero en realidad son 100nF ¿no?, por cierto, ¿para qué sirven?, jeje


----------



## miguelus (Ago 17, 2012)

alicia5324 dijo:


> Miguelus, en tu diseño 24h  los condensadores C8-C17 pone 10x10nF, pero en realidad son 100nF ¿no?, por cierto, ¿para qué sirven?, jeje



Buenas tardes, la verdad es que no me he fijado, tienes razón el valor  suele ser de 100nF, le falta un cero 
Si te fijas, en la segunda versión del Reloj... Reloj.DSN de julio de 2012 si están bien puestos, 100nF.

La razón de poner esos condensadores en la alimentación de cada CI Contador es por precaución ya que prevenimos posibles problemas de "Gliches" esto es que los CI introduzcan o reciban ruido por la linea de alimentación.
¿Significa que si no los ponemos el circuito no funcionará? no, no necesariamente no funcionará si no los ponemos pero por precaución es mejor ponerlos.
Hay que poner uno en cada CI lo más cerca posible a los Pines de alimentación, de ahí que en el esquema conste en número del CI en cada condensador.
El ponerlos de 100nF no es por nada en especial pero es de esos valores a los que siempre recurrimos, lo mismo pasa con las resistencias de 1K, 10K,  100K que son las que más se utilizán,pero en el fondo no hay una razón de peso para ello.

Sal U2


----------



## alicia5324 (Sep 22, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes, la verdad es que no me he fijado, tienes razón el valor  suele ser de 100nF, le falta un cero
> Si te fijas, en la segunda versión del Reloj... Reloj.DSN de julio de 2012 si están bien puestos, 100nF.
> 
> La razón de poner esos condensadores en la alimentación de cada CI Contador es por precaución ya que prevenimos posibles problemas de "Gliches" esto es que los CI introduzcan o reciban ruido por la linea de alimentación.
> ...



Aixxx no acabo de entender, los condensadores los pongo en paralelo tal y como estan en el diagrama o los coloco entre el ci y la toma de corriente?


----------



## miguelus (Sep 22, 2012)

Buenas noches de nuevo alicia5324
Se pone, un Condensador en cada CI, lo más cerca posible a los Pines de alimentación de cada CI.
Si tienes ocasión analiza placas comerciales que tengan incorporados Circuitos Integrados, verás que todas utilizan esta técnica de montaje.
Esto que te explico viene en los libros. 

Sal U2


----------

